# Do you like wild mushroom or cultivated mushroom?



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

hi everyone:
i am a chinese businessman about mushroom.i very care people's hoppy about the wild mushroom and cultivated mushroom.can you tell me? i'll be appreciated if any can discuss them with me.
thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

I use more cultivated mushrooms.  I also use wild mushrooms in different recipes.  Their flavors are different and stronger.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 18, 2005)

I use cultivated mushrooms because they're more readily available year round, cheaper, and more consistent. I'll buy wild mushrooms to cook at home with, but it's almost impossible to use at the restaurant since we have to buy it in bulk and we go through a lot. The majority of people won't be able to taste the difference (if there is one) anyway. If you do the same recipe and taste it side by side using both wild and cultivated mushrooms, you probably won't taste the difference either unless maybe you're eating them uncooked.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 18, 2005)

Wild, of course, wild.


----------



## htc (Jul 18, 2005)

For taste, I tend to like wild mushrooms, though eat mostly cultivated ones. The only time I get wild mushrooms is when my Uncle from Canada visits. Picking wild mushrooms is his business, so I always trust the ones he gives my family won't make us sick. Though I never know what the mushrooms are called.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jul 18, 2005)

When I lived in PA we picked our own. Now I use mainly cultivated.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

*very thank you for your reply*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> I use more cultivated mushrooms. I also use wild mushrooms in different recipes. Their flavors are different and stronger.


very thank you for your reply
do you use fresh wild mushroom or dried wild mushroom?
thank you very much


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

xxdxxd2004 said:
			
		

> very thank you for your reply
> do you use fresh wild mushroom or dried wild mushroom?
> thank you very much


 
I use both fresh and dried wild mushrooms.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

*if you can reply me i'll be appreciated*



			
				ironchef said:
			
		

> I use cultivated mushrooms because they're more readily available year round, cheaper, and more consistent. I'll buy wild mushrooms to cook at home with, but it's almost impossible to use at the restaurant since we have to buy it in bulk and we go through a lot. The majority of people won't be able to taste the difference (if there is one) anyway. If you do the same recipe and taste it side by side using both wild and cultivated mushrooms, you probably won't taste the difference either unless maybe you're eating them uncooked.


Dear ironchef:
very thank you for your reply.
if you have bulk of wild mushroom,will you use it in the restaurant?if you tell customers you are useing wild mushroom to make the recipe,will they like the dish more?
can you tell me the wild mushroom price and cultivated mushroom  in your place? whether they are very different?
if the wildmushroom and cultivated mushroom prices are almost same,will you use the wild mushroom in the restaurant?
if you can reply me i'll be very appreciated.
thank you very much.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

*very thank you for your reply*



			
				CharlieD said:
			
		

> Wild, of course, wild.


can you tell me whether you pick up it by yourself or buy it in other place?


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

*very thank you for your reply*



			
				htc said:
			
		

> For taste, I tend to like wild mushrooms, though eat mostly cultivated ones. The only time I get wild mushrooms is when my Uncle from Canada visits. Picking wild mushrooms is his business, so I always trust the ones he gives my family won't make us sick. Though I never know what the mushrooms are called.


your uncle is a specialist about the wild mushroom.i very want to know him,can you introduce for me?
thank you very much


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 18, 2005)

*very thank you for your reply*



			
				comissaryqueen said:
			
		

> When I lived in PA we picked our own. Now I use mainly cultivated.


can you tell me the reason that you use mainly cultivated mushroom now?can't you buy it from some shop,market?
thank you very much.


----------



## Claire (Jul 19, 2005)

For us home cooks and even for most restaurants, cultivated mushrooms are the most available, affordable and easy-to-use.  I do buy dried mushrooms of all sorts, but most Asian dried mushrooms are stronger than the taste of most American eaters.  I do buy them for just us, but am a bit careful about using them on some of my Midwestern freinds.  Tree ears are a favorite, for their crunchy texture.   But a lot of folk simply haven't experienced them, don't know how to cook with them, and you won't see them outside of cities that have a good sized Asian clientelle.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 19, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I use both fresh and dried wild mushrooms.


can you tell me where do you buy the dried wild mushroom and the prices?
if you answer me i'll thank you very much.


----------



## xxdxxd2004 (Jul 19, 2005)

*very thank you for your reply*



			
				Claire said:
			
		

> For us home cooks and even for most restaurants, cultivated mushrooms are the most available, affordable and easy-to-use. I do buy dried mushrooms of all sorts, but most Asian dried mushrooms are stronger than the taste of most American eaters. I do buy them for just us, but am a bit careful about using them on some of my Midwestern freinds. Tree ears are a favorite, for their crunchy texture. But a lot of folk simply haven't experienced them, don't know how to cook with them, and you won't see them outside of cities that have a good sized Asian clientelle.


very thank you for your reply.
do you think the american dislike the asian dried wild mushroom? where do you buy the asian dried wild mushroom?
can you tell me the price?
thank you very much


----------



## amber (Jul 19, 2005)

I mostly use cultivated mushrooms, such as portabella.  I have tried shitake, oyster, and porcini mushrooms, but prefer the texture and taste of the portabella .


----------



## htc (Jul 19, 2005)

xxd- I don't know that my Uncle uses the Internet much for chatting, to be honest. If there is a specific question on mushrooms that you want answered, I can find out if he knows the answer.


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2005)

I buy the various Asian dried mushrooms at an Asian grocery store (a Vietnamese couple own it) in Dubuque, Iowa -- now.  In Daytona, Florida there was a very similar store run by a Korean man, and in Madison, Wisconsin also.  When I lived in Hawaii and also when I travelled a lot, I bought them in various "China Towns".   Because these locations don't have a really huge Asian population, they tend to feature ALL Asian foods -- many kinds of rice, sometimes cooking and serving wares from many countries, the works.  Since they last so long, I don't remember how much the mushrooms cost (you tend to use fewer because that have a strong flavor).


----------

